# 3/4 bond



## bknp7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a wall 22 feet long with 12 in. utility brick I need to know what would be the correct way to lay out the wall using 3/4 bond 4 inches to the right.1st course layout and 2nd course layout


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

bknp7 said:


> I have a wall 22 feet long with 12 in. utility brick I need to know what would be the correct way to lay out the wall using 3/4 bond 4 inches to the right.1st course layout and 2nd course layout


Full brick the first course and start with 1/2 brick every other course... keep the joints 5/8" and it will work out nice.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

how does that work pn leads? if its a straight wall great but what about returns? I have never used 12"{ brick


----------



## bknp7 (Mar 29, 2010)

It does have returns and i have to keep the bond going to the right sorry i didn't mention the returns on each corner.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

If Im not mistaken, isnt 3/4 bond the same as batt bond? Dont you just start with a head, or batt end, and run fulls after that? Then on the second course, start with a full, and that keeps you on 3/4 bond?

EDIT: Wouldnt the returns just be full brick at the corners?


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

thats what I was thinking 12x4 with a return puts you at 3/4 bond


----------



## bknp7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I started with a whole brick on each end on the 1st course(not sure if thats the correct way)When i start the 2nd course my brick is turned back for the return on the corner when i do the same on the other end I end up withe 4 inch piece in the wall.My ? do I have a 8 inch piece in the 2nd course somewhere or am I starting wrong all togeather?remember bond on 2nd course has to be 4in. to the right.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I don't know if you can see it in this picture but this sounds like what you're describing.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm always tempted to cut the 2nd brick to get back to the 1/2 lap. Never done it but I always want to. 

What you have to do is increase/decrease the heads so that if you start with a stetcher. you end with a head, or have a stretcher starting the return. That way you can reverse the bond on the next course. If you begin and end with a stretcher the bond on tghe 2nd course gets screwy louie


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Start with a head, end with a stretcher or vice versa, otherwise you have a cut every course.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Although we don't use 12 inch bricks in the UK normally, I was on a job building an apartment block back in the 70's where the architect wanted them on his masterpiece. They had them imported from the USA for the job. 
From what I can remember they where 11 5/8 inches long and 3 1/2 inches wide. They were laid at what we call 1/3 bond.
I know some of the bricklayers had problems bonding at the frames, although the archtitect was supposed to have worked the bond out to fit in with the frames.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Although we don't use 12 inch bricks in the UK normally, I was on a job building an apartment block back in the 70's where the architect wanted them on his masterpiece. They had them imported from the USA for the job.
> From what I can remember they where 11 5/8 inches long and 3 1/2 inches wide. They were laid at what we call 1/3 bond.
> I know some of the bricklayers had problems bonding at the frames, although the archtitect was supposed to have worked the bond out to fit in with the frames.


I'm always surprised when architects spec the masonry product and then don't bond the windows and doors to work with it. It happens constantly tho and leaves me scrambling for solutions. I know the building doesn't revolve around the cladding but I would think that it would at least be part of the equation.

Just wondering for all the Americans, how long have you guys had different sized bricks? I was talking to one of my suppliers a while ago and I was complaining about the dozen or so sizes of brick we have in Canada. He said something about how lucky the bricklayers are in the US with only one size. I guess things have changed sice he last looked into it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

stuart45 said:


> From what I can remember they where 11 5/8 inches long and 3 1/2 inches wide. The other way around 11 1/2 by 3 5/8


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have at least 7 or 8 different sizes on the yard.

modular
king
roman
queen
3x3x9
2x6x12
2x3x8


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> I have at least 7 or 8 different sizes on the yard.
> 
> modular
> king
> ...


8. Firebrick

Got your back T.,
D.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Right, 4-1/2x9x2-1/4 and 4-1/2x9x1-5/8, plus Romans.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I am assuming you mean 1/3 bond. Which is normal for 12"brick. But you would start the first course with a 8" piece which would give you a batt (or head of brick if corner) at the other end. 2nd course would be a batt first if it is a lead then an 8" piece which would leave you with a whole at the other end. 
Pick the side with the 8" cuts to work out which way you need the bond to break. 

1st course:
- 8" cut, 21 whole brick, batt or head if corner

2nd course:
- Batt or head if corner, 8" cut, 21 whole brick.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Just wondering for all the Americans, how long have you guys had different sized bricks? I was talking to one of my suppliers a while ago and I was complaining about the dozen or so sizes of brick we have in Canada. He said something about how lucky the bricklayers are in the US with only one size. I guess things have changed sice he last looked into it.


Are you sure it wasn't the UK he was talking about?
Brick sizes were standardized here in 1965. 9x3x4.5 inches which included a 3/8 inch joint.
Metric now which is 225mmx75mmx112.5mm which includes a 10mm joint.


----------



## bknp7 (Mar 29, 2010)

NJ Brickie I was thinkn the same thing but my foreman says there cant be an 8 on the corner has to be a whole brick I started opposite and half to tighten mortar joints back and get out 4 inches.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

bknp7 said:


> NJ Brickie I was thinkn the same thing but my foreman says there cant be an 8 on the corner has to be a whole brick I started opposite and half to tighten mortar joints back and get out 4 inches.


Thats pretty tight joints with what your workin with.


----------

